# 208 vols on 240 not working at all



## Margaret (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,
I bought a Microwave Oven – Amana Convection Express volts 208 vac/60 hz; freq 2450 mhz; current pwr 4000 watt and plugged into 240 home supply. It doesn’t work - not even a light bulb. Why? I have been told that it will work fine. Any idea or suggestions 
Thank you all


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

